# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Skill-Capped - Ripping the videos.

## necrohealiac

There was a post a while back posted in the elite section of skill-capped rips, but all his mirrors are currently dead. I'm also sure none of them were up to date for Cata so I'm wondering if anyone could give me any ideas on how to rip them myself I would be glad to share some with the community or something.


Here's a free video off their site: http://www.skill-capped.com/videos/v...6-43d43cf207c3

----------


## Traxex84

Get a youtube downloader program, they usually work for most websites.

----------


## Poopzoor

remove reply please

----------


## SkillCapped1

Greetings, 

As you have already pointed out, the old mirrors are dead. The reason for this is that they violate copyright laws, as Skill-Capped.com has the rights to that content. We had them taken down. I wanted to make you aware that we are monitoring the web for any attempts to steal our content, so that you did not waste too much of your time trying to obtain it for redistribution.

I appreciate the kind words about our security, it is something we take seriously.

Best Regards, 

Skill Capped Team

----------


## Gelormino

> Greetings, 
> 
> As you have already pointed out, the old mirrors are dead. The reason for this is that they violate copyright laws, as Skill-Capped.com has the rights to that content. We had them taken down. I wanted to make you aware that we are monitoring the web for any attempts to steal our content, so that you did not waste too much of your time trying to obtain it for redistribution.
> 
> I appreciate the kind words about our security, it is something we take seriously.
> 
> Best Regards, 
> 
> Skill Capped Team


With all due respect, Don't be so sure that your content won't be cracked again.

----------


## frozenthorn

I'm shocked that people pay monthly for those, seems like a cool idea but not worth subscribing monthly for  :Big Grin: 

Ripping them isn't your problem tho, you need to get access to the content, ripping them is easy if you can play them but you can't unless you pay or get past the authentication system and based on your question your not ready for that anyway.

Pay a month and rip the current content or hope someone else does, there's no download/ripping tool thats going to do the work for you in this case.

----------


## AlexioRibonny

3/4 videos are outdated

----------


## debilero

> Greetings, 
> 
> As you have already pointed out, the old mirrors are dead. The reason for this is that they violate copyright laws, as Skill-Capped.com has the rights to that content. We had them taken down. I wanted to make you aware that we are monitoring the web for any attempts to steal our content, so that you did not waste too much of your time trying to obtain it for redistribution.
> 
> I appreciate the kind words about our security, it is something we take seriously.
> 
> Best Regards, 
> 
> Skill Capped Team


As you are well aware Mr skill capped... its doesnt violate copyright law thanks to blizzards EULA. if you dont use ingame videos maybe but when ingame footages are used your copyright transfers to blizzard. 

Good luck spreading lies over the internet .

----------


## nfgallimore

> As you are well aware Mr skill capped... its doesnt violate copyright law thanks to blizzards EULA. if you dont use ingame videos maybe but when ingame footages are used your copyright transfers to blizzard. 
> 
> Good luck spreading lies over the internet .



And which section of the Copyright Act of 1976 (U.S.C. Title 17) does it say that exactly? And who owns Twitch Vods if it is not Twitch? Lastly, I believe you mean "if you don't use ingame videos [...]" because "maybe" is not the case, it is definitely owned by Skill Capped. According to your logic wouldn't Fraps technically own it as well if they had a similar EULA for their content? Oh what if, here's another kicker, there was another EULA for your computer monitor? You are the one defaming Skill Capped by spreading lies my friend and you do not even have a direct quote from your source (Blizzard EULA). What if Fraps had a EULA like Blizzard's as well? What if the EULA for your computer monitor said that everything that is viewed on your screen belongs to the manufacturer of the monitor. What if, what if (said slowly), GASP some idiot on the internet accused Skill Capped of some slanderous bullshit falsely claiming a defamation issue when in fact it is "debilero" whom is committing the slander. Everyone knows that Skill Capped owns their content, and you my friend need to go to Law School before you even consider speaking on the subject, that is how you get sued. And you don't want to get sued do you?



-- Darkrizen (helping friends in dark places)

----------

